# Not shedding winter coat



## missmelis (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, I have two nigerian dwarf wethers who are about 8 years old. I live in upstate NY. It's almost July and both goats still have very thick, course coats. They've received copper boluses about 2 months ago, have been recently wormed and have access to free choice mineral supplement and lots of weedy pasture. My vet was out last month for their annual shots and didn't seem concerned. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas about why they are not shedding all the way out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What type of minerals?


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

My Nigerians have a winter coat too, and I'm in south Florida. Goats around here don't even get a winter coat in the winter. Everyone says they look like northern goats.
Their coats are really soft and fluffy, so they don't look deficient in anything. 

I really do think it is the minerals. They eat them like candy. It's obviously something they are eating.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you groom them? My Alpine wether didn't shed part of his winter coat on his bum and so had a fluffy bum, I brushed him and bathed him and it was normal when I was done. No more winter fur butt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Brush them.


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I do brush mine and it doesn't make a bit of difference. They are just not shedding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What mineral are you using?


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I use Hoegger's minerals.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Which one? Can you post a pic of them?


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't do a picture right now, but here is the link.

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Golden-Blend-Minerals.html


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm, those seem alright to me....but maybe someone with more knowledge could tell you...You said they are 8 years old, have you had them long?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is Golden Blend mineral. I'm not sure if there is enough copper in there. Do you have a Tractor Supply near you?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She just copper bolused 2 months ago Karen....wouldn't that be enough? Seems weird to have someone saying their goats won't shed, usually it's "Help, my goat has bald spots!"


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Give them a bath, and then a shave. They'll look and feel better, plus you may find the underlying problem.

Zinc deficiency causes fur and skin problems, maybe a zinc supplement would help? And vitamin e too...


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not the original poster. I just chimed in on this thread, because I have the same issue.

I got most of my goats from the same lady. Since, I was new to goats, I kept them all on the same feed and hay that they were being fed.
She fed them completely organic, but they didn't like the organic loose minerals she was feeding them, so I switched them.

Their coats just kept getting thicker, longer, and fluffier. She even came over and laughed at them. She asked what the heck I was feeding them to make their coats grow like that.

That is why I am pretty sure that it's the minerals. The minerals are the only thing I changed in their diet, and they eat them non stop. 
I personally think the minerals are too good.

I getting ready to shave them, it's just too hot in the summer for all that hair.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oops! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like you aren't having the same issue if your goats coats are soft and fluffy. Are they shiny too? Sounds like you have healthy goats. Just shave them.


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I missed the part where the original poster said her goats coats were coarse. 

I guess I'm not having the same issue, because my goats look and feel like long haired bunnies. 

Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack the thread, I just thought I could relate.


----------



## missmelis (Jan 24, 2011)

Melissa here. I have owned the goats for 5 years. I haven't changed my feeding or worming routine. I feed pro manna mineral free choice and pro manna balancer (2 scoops/day). I don't provide additional selenium/E since there is a small amount in both the minerals and balancer. They appear healthy and happy, other than the long course hair. The winter undercoat is gone. I don't get any additional hair out when I brush them. Just not sure what to try next and my vet was no help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Shave them.


----------

